# North GA. Club Wanted!!!!



## GA DAWG (Apr 2, 2006)

Looking for a club in North GA. Cherokee,Dawson,Pickens,Lumpkin,Gilmer,Hall maybe even Jackson.Want deer hunt it much.Would probably turkey hunt it a good bit if it was close to home.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 5, 2006)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 11, 2006)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 25, 2006)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 8, 2006)

Still looking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 17, 2006)

Btt


----------



## tbasko (Jun 19, 2006)

Have 600 acres in Dawson about a mile east of Amicalola Falls. If you pass the falls, go about 2 miles to Joe Chester rd. take a right and go to just past the creek take a right. The property goes back toward the Falls. Most of the property borders Hwy 52 from Joe Chester to about 1.5-mile from Amicalola. 12 hunters total. Most did not even hunt last year. I only saw three hunters the entire year and yes there are turkeys and bear. Dues are $460 due upon commitment. We have about 6 openings this year.


----------



## CMG Hunter (Jun 19, 2006)

*Lease*

tbasko  check pm






                                    thanks
                                        ****er


----------



## shadow2 (Jun 19, 2006)

you have a pm

thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 3, 2006)

BTT


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 12, 2006)

BTT


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 19, 2006)

BTT


----------



## nappyhead (Aug 19, 2006)

Good Luck!  After 4 MONTHS of asking, I would have given up!  More power to you.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 24, 2006)

BTT


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2006)

BTT


----------

